# 68 rear seat frame



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

I need to replace the rear bottom seat frame. The left side is rotted out. Does anyone know what seats are compatable? Will any Seat from an A body car from 68-71 work? Found this one on ebay
Its pretty local to me so i can pock up

http://m.ebay.com/sch/Vintage-Car-T...20&_nkw=chevelle+rear+seat&_frs=1&_mwBanner=1

Thanks

John


----------



## stich (Feb 15, 2016)

They should all be the same BOP and Chevy A body, except conv. of course


----------



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks. I was hopeing they were interchangeable 

John


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

'68 GTO hardtops share same the lower rear seat as '68-72 2 door Coupe (Post). the '68 GTO hardtop lacks the large molded lower plastic panels and the thin steel strips that screw on and extend upward and frame the slightly narrower upper rear seat cushion on '69-72 hardtop rear seats. '68 Buick GS's, I believe, also used the large plastic lower panels, like '69+ 2 door hardtops but '68 Buick large lwr panels were ( i believe) wrapped in vinyl (been 15 years since parted a rusty '68 GS hardtop).

What one will find is there are 3 different width rear seats (bottom and top)
- Convertible (narrowest), '68-70 & '71-72
- '69-70 2 door hardtop and '71-72 hardtop
- '68 Pontiac and Chevy 2 door hardtop or coupe (widest)
shared with all GM A body Coupe from '68-70, '71-72. this style rear seat will have a small sloping rear armrest bolted to the side of the inner structure. The flat rear side interior panels extend to the floor.

Note: There is slight different steel rod structure of the '71-72 rear seat cushion, due to the evap emission standpipe structure behind the upper rear cushion in '71 and '72's. The latter year seat frames will, if matched by width, fit in '68-70's 

Have parted A bodys for over 30 years and chased nice original seats for '70-72 2 door Coupes. Have also owned over a dozen '68 GTO & LeMans parts and project cars.


----------



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks guys for the info. Picking it up tomorrow


----------



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

Back to square one the seat must have been from a vert. About 6" shorter than my original. Bummed


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Layzdude said:


> Back to square one the seat must have been from a vert. About 6" shorter than my original. Bummed


No, what you have iare not convert rear seat frames, what was advertised on eBay near you were '69-72 2 door hardtop rear seats. They are the middle width rear seats. As mentioned in my earlier post, you need the WIDEST rear seat frames that come in a '68-72 2 door Abody. The widest rear seat frames came in '68 Pontiac and Chevrolet 2 door hardtops AND all '68-72 2 door POST A-bodys. Have gone through this many times supplying seat frames, and in sourcing the correct rear seat frames for one of my own keepers, that prev owner had changed the front and rear seats out. Need exact rear seat width, dont mind measuring rear seats.


----------



## Layzdude (Jun 14, 2015)

I think I got it now. Thanks. Found out why my frame rusted the floor pan is rotted. Going to be a bit till I need the seat. Have to fix the floor pan first.


----------

